# Decent day on river



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Mr.Mooney and my buddy and myself fished in the afternoon and these nice sauger fell victim to white twister tails tipped with minnows.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

very nice catch! I can't wait to hit the banks again.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Goose, where were you? NC?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

joebertin said:


> Hey Goose, where were you? NC?


I'm just guessing,,, a feeder creek? aka clean CLEAR WATER?

There were 4 of us down on the Ohio side, below NC dam.
Water was at the top of the 5th tie-off. 6" visibility with a neutral flow.
After I found a snag-less spot to slowly drag in some twisters tipped with minnie, 1/4oz colorado style, I started to get hits. Lost 3 minnies on 4 hits. No hook-ups?
I had 'em on a floating jig. I figured bluegills. I took off the floater and went to a small tru-turn hook and finally landed a sauger,,,, about 6''s.
The two other guys caught 1 dink each & colonel594 is still out there?
All the hits stopped when a barge went into the lock.
All the gaits were open but there were still 2 guys fishing above the brickworks. I sure wish I knew how they did.
ANYWAY,,,, if your going down tomorrow, do the WV side,,,,,
OK SNAKE? 
Hey Joe, if you go boat'n tomorrow, keep your eyes open. There was a butt-load of trees, poles, pallets & crap floating along the banks.
Good luck.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

haha, im back with nothing but cold feet to show for it! not even a bite.... i know ill be heading back over to the wv side monday or so in hopes that the water isnt chocolate milk shake colored! 

warm couch and deer jerky sticks sure beat getting skunked this time of year!

it was a pleasure meeting ya jerry, let me know how you guys do this weekend!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerry....are you telling me I'd be better off on the WV side? I thought we had "this talk" yesterday!!?!! Boy, I don't know....I would think with the flow like it must be that the fish are "hiding out"(resting...if you will) on the west side!! Well, I know where I'll be headed, if it doesn't work out.......*I'll head east young man*!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Jerry....are you telling me I'd be better off on the WV side? I thought we had "this talk" yesterday!!?!! Boy, I don't know....I would think with the flow like it must be that the fish are "hiding out"(resting...if you will) on the west side!! Well, I know where I'll be headed, if it doesn't work out.......*I'll head east young man*!!


After what I seen tonight,,,,, 60-40%, on the WV side.

*IF I ONLY KNEW IF THE BEAVER CREEK LAUNCH/ PARK IS OPEN?*


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

joebertin said:


> Hey Goose, where were you? NC?


Nope Doughboy wins the prize we were at a feeder creek.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yea, we did alright today too, considering the conditions and all, it turned out ok.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Yea, we did alright today too, considering the conditions and all, it turned out ok.


OK??? 
HOW LONG WAS THAT EYE? I'm guessing 24"? AND what, didn't you 2 leave with like +- 15 sauger, out of what,,, 25?
PRETTY DARN GOOD, by my standards!  (CRAPPY WATER & TOO MANY BARGES! )

I didn't get there till 12!
I started to throw a 3/8oz slip egg sinker, w 8 " leader and a RED FLOATING jig head. Drag a foot & wait a bit, etc. I ended up with 8 keepers, 2 throw-backs and about 5 or 6 misses. I gave the guy next to me the same rig and he caught 3 just before dark.
BUMMER WAS,,,, they were so darn small! My 3 largest were only 14"!
Earlier, I casted twisters all over Beaver Creek, for 3 hrs, and never had a hit!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

She was full of eggs which gave the "illusion" of length. She was only 21 and we had 9 sauger! I wish I had the day you envisioned....boy, would that have been great! Oh well, were all headed down in the morning to hit the WV side(the water has went down 2 ft in just one day!!).....will let you know!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> She was full of eggs which gave the "illusion" of length. She was only 21 and we had 9 sauger! I wish I had the day you envisioned....boy, would that have been great! Oh well, were all headed down in the morning to hit the WV side(the water has went down 2 ft in just one day!!).....will let you know!


HEHEHEEE,,, Maybe I did over-guess a tad,,,,, 
It sure looked like you had more than that on that stringer! (I get excited!)

I would'a been there today also,,, X-mas Party 
Back up to 17' Wed, projected.
Next decent day is Wednesday,,,, so Let us know how you guys do. 
Maybe I'll just have'ta go check on the smelt & steel, again.

May 'The Gaits' be in your favor.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, the "gait gods" were in our favor....#11 was closed...Mark, Kat and I got 28 keepers in under 4 hrs! Not too shabby I'd say....threw back 4 under 18" eyes back and lost a nice 21-22" eye at the shoreline! All in all, was a beautiful day to be fishing...wish you were there my friend!!  See ya next week end!  :B


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Well, the "gait gods" were in our favor....#11 was closed...Mark, Kat and I got 28 keepers in under 4 hrs! Not too shabby I'd say....threw back 4 under 18" eyes back and lost a nice 21-22" eye at the shoreline! All in all, was a beautiful day to be fishing...wish you were there my friend!!  See ya next week end!  :B


Wow! Goood for you guys!
I just had a feeling,,,, I told my wife that you'ns would do great,,, 
specially if I couldn't get there.
MAN, I bet you did backflips when you seen that gait closed! 

I hope it settles back down & clears for this week-end,,, OR we'll just have to do the other side, and catch those dinks again? Better-than-nut'n.
C U Later Snake
THANKS


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

It's gonna start going back up and may be fishable Sat am. If not, well....you know my *plan B*..... Anyhow, it's gonna only get up to 32 degrees on Sat, which surely will be a problem...i.e.: rocks covered with ice, everything slippery, ice in your rods eyelets...etc, not counting the uncomfortableness of it all!!  Anyhow, you know us....we *WILL* be there!! C ya buddy....


----------

